# Long time lurker



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

One of my micros...


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

When I'm not throwing flies












I like to play robin hood...i know the porn stache is filling in nicely....was gonna cut it but wife insisted it stays.... she likes laughing at me...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey Amigo. Glad to have you chiming in! There’s a good group of TX fly fishermen on here. That Skate is nice! What’s your skiff and when you say “one of”, what’s your fleet?


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a hoarding issue.... 08 gordon ambush, 08 gordon 16 waterman, mowdy s10....


----------

